# Java app. MySQL, Google Web API, domains



## topax (11. Sep 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein Java Programm geschrieben das die Google Web API implementiert hat. 
Jetzt möchte ich noch eine bestehende MySQL Datenbank anbinden. 

(1)Ziel ist es die Unternehmensnamen aus der Datenbank zu nehmen und mit der google API auf die Unternehmens domains gelangen. 

(2)Als nächstes die Straße von der Firmendomain vergleichen mit der aus der Datenbank, dannach falls notwendig Datenbank auf Richtigkeit korrigieren.

zu(1)

Muss ich z.B. das Feld Unternehmensnamen in der Datenbank in Java als Array mitgeben??? ???:L 


Für Vorschläge und Lösungsansätze wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.


Grüße topax


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

topax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu(1)
> 
> Muss ich z.B. das Feld Unternehmensnamen in der Datenbank in Java als Array mitgeben??? ???:L



Woher sollen wir das wissen? Das kommt doch drauf an wie du's realisieren willst. In der Regel wird ja nicht der komplette DB-Inhalt ins Java-Programm eingelesen, sondern nur ein spezieller Teil der DB (also der Unternehmensnamen) selektiert. 

Ob du dann für die weitere Verarbeitung ein Array, eine Hashmap oder einen Vector oder sonstwas benutzt ist dir überlassen. Und um "speziell" zu werden sind deine Angaben zu "unspeziell".

- Alex


----------



## FenchelT (12. Sep 2007)

topax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe ein Java Programm geschrieben das die Google Web API implementiert hat.
> Jetzt möchte ich noch eine bestehende MySQL Datenbank anbinden.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

nur ein paar Anregungen zum Thema Adressclearing.

Bedenke bei DEiner Aufgabe, dass Du einen Namen in der FirmenDB falsch geschrieben haben koenntest, der falsch geschrieben aber trotzdem auf eine andere Firmendomain referenziert.
Dan wuerdest Du Deine vorhandene Strasse, die u.U. richtig ist, mit einer falschen ueberschreiben.

Du solltest bevor Du ein Update der Strasse durchfuehrst zumindest den Ort mit einem phonetischen Algor. (z.B. Koelner Verfahren / Koelner Phonetik > s. Wikipedia) abpruefen.

Desweiteren solltest Du Dir ueberlegen, wie aktuell die Adressinformationen auf den einzelnen Firmendomainen sind?!
Es gibt viele Firmen, die umgezogen sind, aber ihre FirmenHP noch nicht aktualisiert haben.


Just my 2 Cent


----------

